# gila monster



## jona

Is there any breeders or infomation on where to buy a banded gila monster?.
Can I own one in the uk?.
Would we need a dwal?.
Price?.
Thanks


----------



## Razorscale

jona said:


> Is there any breeders or infomation on where to buy a banded gila monster?.
> Can I own one in the uk?.
> Would we need a dwal?.
> Price?.
> Thanks


They are DWA, and they price from 800-1000, last time i was told about them at a show they where that price.


----------



## STReptiles

Razorscale said:


> They are DWA, and they price from 800-1000, last time i was told about them at a show they where that price.


 Like he said, you can get them at the european shows alot.


----------



## Simon Bomholt

I breed both types of gilas and have them for sale at all hamm reptile shows. I have two really nice banded ones if interested


----------



## snakekeeper

I have 6 heloderma s. cinctums (banded gilas) and a trio of heloderma s. suspectums (reticulated gilas). Not yet bred them but hopefully soon. H.s.c. betwen 1200-1500euros for a hatchling depending on pattern and colour, H.s.s. 600-1000euros depending on pattern and colour. I saw one H.s.c. hatchling almost entirely pink with fine bands and a completely pink head with no black markings going for 2000euro.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

I will blooming have one of those one day, they are so cool:2thumb:
but as said, yes they are DWA, yes you can keep them in the UK and yes some shops I beleive have had them before.


----------



## leecb0

I have heard, and from a reliable source that both gila and beeded lizards are possibly coming off the DWAA. But if its anything like how long it took for them to actually take boiga off it might not be in the near future.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

leecb0 said:


> I have heard, and from a reliable source that both gila and beeded lizards are possibly coming off the DWAA. But if its anything like how long it took for them to actually take boiga off it might not be in the near future.


Do you think that will have any majour impact on the price they are sold for?


----------



## Razorscale

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Do you think that will have any majour impact on the price they are sold for?


It wouldnt, why would it?


----------



## leecb0

yes it proberbly will due to there being no restrictions to anyone owning them demand will outstrip supply, when this happens things generally get more expensive


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Razorscale said:


> It wouldnt, why would it?


Just interested really, simply because as Lee said, alot of people are after them, but cannot afford the licence, so some people might seize the oppurtunity and shops may put prices up like they do with most things when demand is hit.


----------



## boadave

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Just interested really, simply because as Lee said, alot of people are after them, but cannot afford the licence, so some people might seize the oppurtunity and shops may put prices up like they do with most things when demand is hit.


surely if people cant afford the licence, how can they afford a £800-£1,000 gila:bash: cant see the logic in that one


----------



## becky89

boadave said:


> surely if people cant afford the licence, how can they afford a £800-£1,000 gila:bash: cant see the logic in that one


I suppose it's not just that though is it? If you go the DWA route you have to fork out money to set up a room and everything you need to meet DWAL requirements, licence fee (some of which I've seen are around the cost of a gila if not more!), vets vee, then the gila on top. You'd probably spend that £1k for the room alone. 
Whereas if DWAL not required you pay for the gila + set-up. It's not that bad compared, especially when you think people pay out more than that for morphs.


----------



## chondro13

boadave said:


> surely if people cant afford the licence, how can they afford a £800-£1,000 gila:bash: cant see the logic in that one


A hot room and licence, and vet fee, and public liability insurance (ALL necessary to own the licence) will set you back £1500 if your VERY lucky - in most cases it would be more like double that...


----------



## Rhino127

*Answering question from original poster*

They must be a fairly common DWA because one of my 2 local reptile shops had a couple of them about a month ago.

Can't remember the price or the specific type of gila, just know that they were gila monsters.

Lovely looking reptiles, I concur with the above coment from Salzar, I'd love to have a couple one day lol.


----------



## mikeyb

chondro13 said:


> A hot room and licence, and vet fee, and public liability insurance (ALL necessary to own the licence) will set you back £1500 if your VERY lucky - in most cases it would be more like double that...


or in cornwall its pretty much like a unicorns horn to get ..... that said considering how far ud need to go if u got bitten (for AV) its probably not a bad thing although i do understand there is a croc farm down here somewhere.


----------



## mikeyb

leecb0 said:


> yes it proberbly will due to there being no restrictions to anyone owning them demand will outstrip supply, when this happens things generally get more expensive


Yh look at the price of boiga over here compared to what the snake catchers actually get paid for the wc ones all over asia....... i got in contact with some guy in asia over ptyas carinata and $50 per snake they wanted u find one in europe £500 someones making alot of cash


----------

